# Stereo Install- 15' Key West w/Pic



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

I can't believe how awesome this stereo sounds. Investment was less than $1K. The console acts as a speaker box and the cooler does not diminish the audio quality at all. 8" Bazooka 2 ways with Clarion waterproof CD. My friend Jeremy Shiver installed it. He was the shop manager at The Maintenance Shoppe but has since moved on. I have nothing against Gavin or The Maintenance Shoppe and Iwill use them again, but I gave this job to Jeremy.He showed up at my house and installed everything in 2.5 hours. VERY convenient. He brought all the materials, and even detailed the boat out after the work was done. He is a class act and is taking jobs on demand. PM me for his #. 










Jeremy's rate for labor is $50 an hour, much less than most shops, and he is a true pro.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Good looking stereo there Mike,,,

Good Job Jeremy,, i wish you well in your endevours.....


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks Kenny! I love the boat- the hull is super sweet. I am really glad I went with Key West instead of Carolina Skiff. Nothing against CS, just glad I have a small V hull that fits in the garage, instead of a skiff.The fit and finish is sweet and I am really happy to say I was able to buy a boat from a forum member and it turned out GREAT! I can't wait for you to hear the stereo, and Jeremy said you guys did a fine job on the swim ladder, but you already knew what a good job y'all did. I LOVE the boat! Thanks for everything.


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

Very clean install. I was thinking of putting a system in my boat but was worried the sound vibrations wouldspook thefish. Do you listen while fishing and or have you notice any ill effects??


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

is the head unit mounted in front of the console? Kind of hard to tell in the picture...


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

We have listened while fishing before with no ill effects, and yes, the head unit is on the front of the console.


----------



## Tyler Windham (May 5, 2009)

Where did you get your mounts to hold the cooler in place? How much?


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

The boat came with the cooler and mounts. You could probably get some from Key West, but I don't know how much $.


----------



## JEC (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks good Mike, maybe one day I will get to hear it.oke Jeremy does some good work:clap


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Looks good, thats some good looking work.


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

I don't want to talk any trash, but you guys would not believe how good that system sounds, and it did not cost much money- no amp or anything, just CD and speakers, with the antenna hidden in the console. I can not believe the sound quality. The speakers sit behind the cooler and you still hear them great. It's almost like the cooler amplifies the sound by reflecting it back at the driver. My GF says it is much better than our old boat's system, which was also aClarion marinehead unit and Bazookas, but 6", not 8". Makes me feel a little nervous that she seems to prefer 8 inches. Uh Oh. Enjoy the laughs fellas...


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

> *mdrobe2 (5/24/2009)*I don't want to talk any trash, but you guys would not believe how good that system sounds, and it did not cost much money- no amp or anything, just CD and speakers, with the antenna hidden in the console. I can not believe the sound quality. The speakers sit behind the cooler and you still hear them great. It's almost like the cooler amplifies the sound by reflecting it back at the driver. My GF says it is much better than our old boat's system, which was also aClarion marinehead unit and Bazookas, but 6", not 8". Makes me feel a little nervous that she seems to prefer 8 inches. Uh Oh. Enjoy the laughs fellas...


I have that same head unit with (4) 7" clarion marine 2-way speakers and it truly is an awesome little powerhouse. No amp on mine either. I have two speakers firing at the back of the console and two on the front of the console. It's AMAZING how awesome it sounds. That HU is definitely worth the money. I picked mine up on eBay used with the speakers for something like $250 last year and installed it myself. I couldn't be happier. I'll see if I can snap some pics and post them up this afternoon.


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Sounds like you are rocking Andy- well done. Tunes on the water are great. Check out my tripletail report in inshore reports...


----------

